# Can anyone help fill in the missing pieces?



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Board,

Thinking of moving to Dubai for a few years with work from UK. I'm married with 4 kids. The Company has offered a decent package;

1. Fairly decent living allowance
2. Car Allowance
3. Utilities Allowance
4. Relocation Allowance (1 off)
5. Flights home
6. 50% of school fees
7. Healthcare
etc etc

What I could do with knowing is what are the items I've probably missed when doing my calculations and what typical costs should I allow for things like;
1. Beach Club
2. Satelite TV
3. Utilities- including Aircon, assuming my wife will be indoors quite a bit.
4. Dental Cover (if available)

Any advice welcomly received.

Cheers.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fairly decent living allowance?? Is it not enough to cover all rent then? With four children I'd be concerned about having just 50% of school fees covered, as the fees are expensive, even for little ones. Not wishing to be rude, but have you chcked that the numbers really are enough?


Beach Club - don't know - nor do I know anyone is a member of such a thing.

Satellite TV - depends on the package you want have a look at the website for Showtime Arabia/UAE for details of what is available.

Utilities - villa or apartment? An apartment should have central aircon so you'd be looking at a monthly DEWA bill of around AED 300/350 on average. A villa could be five times that in summer, if not more.

Dental cover - not included in your medical cover? Not a comprehensive plan then? A trip to a dentist should only cost around AED 150 for a checkup.

-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, don't be shy spill the figures, it is worth sharing them with us in the long run.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. You caught me... I was being a bit guarded on disclosing numbers as you never know who reads these boards and I am still negotiating the overall package.

At the moment the living allowance is circa 240k AED p.a. but I am trying to get this lifted to circa 300k as I realise what rents are like in Dubai.

The allowance figure for utilites is 1500AED pcm, but I wouldn't know if this is sufficient?

I will follow up the satellite TV costs (Thanks Elphaba).

A friend of mine currently living with his family in Abu Dhabi told me that it is common for Expats to join a hotel beach club and that some people get this included in their contract?

I'll check if the health cover includes dental, I know it doesn't in the UK but it is a different plan in Dubai so I'll check, thanks.


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Elphaba

What is a beach club...(is it a rude place)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its paying money to use a hotels facilities/beach.


----------

